# What IT means to me to be a mason



## News Feeder (Jul 3, 2010)

WHAT MASONARY MEANS TO ME



     My name is Michael Edwin Murphy.  I have always wanted to be a mason but I wasn't sure I could get in because of my physical limitations which make it difficult for me to get around.  But due to the efforts of several members of the local lodge of which my father Lewis Murphy is a member and several brothers from afar as well as the concent of the Grand Lodge of Texas, I have accomplished a very important dream of mine.  "The dream of becoming a mason" even tough the journey was a difficult one.     Being a mason is special lto me because I AM DISABLED.  I joined the Masons of Rockport Masonic Lodge #323 in March of 2003, I received my fellowcraft in July and I was raised to the sublime degree of a master mason on Oct. 2, 2003.

read more



More...


----------



## PeterLT (Jul 3, 2010)

Congratulations! And a well deserved hat tip to your Dad. 

Brethren would do well to pay attention to what this Brother has to say and take heed. Membership in our gentle Craft is something that sets us apart from our fellow man and should never be taken lightly. And tho the road to to the third degree may be difficult for all to varying degrees, it is the tie that binds us as one, a band of brothers. Disabled? No. You've proven your ability in the Craft and are as able as any.

Thanks for sharing your story, Brother!


----------

